
Tor Project Accuses CloudFlare of Mass Surveillance, Sabotaging Tor Traffic - fabrice_d
http://news.softpedia.com/news/tor-project-accuses-cloudflare-of-mass-surveillance-sabotaging-tor-traffic-501035.shtml
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151423)

------
DanBlake
At my last company, we blocked Tor wholesale. In my experience, Tor users are
1% privacy nazis and 99% nefarious actors. I have zero qualms about blocking
tor. They wont see ads, they wont buy anything and chances are they are there
to do something you dont want.

------
johansch
This seems like the responsible way for CloudFlare to deal with the situation,
honestly.

~~~
paraxisi
An often broken captcha and tracking cookies is a responsible way for them to
deal with it? I suppose I shouldn't ask what the irresponsible manner to deal
with it would be.

~~~
trentlott
I have used Tor occasionally on a lark and ran into these CAPCHAs. There is a
version which is impossible to read or answer.

Ocassionally I get the "If you're a human, click this box" version which is an
absolute godsend. Without that Cloudfare was a brick wall that prevented me to
go any further.

